# Architecture degree



## comet the cat (Dec 23, 2009)

Hey Guys I got a question, sorry if it's the wrong place but how many architects manage to get into designing taller skyscrapers? I'm thinking of maybe getting into architecture but I have to be realistic. 
Also, I made a video on architecture about the sort of structures I'd like to design 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5i1SVVPbd_I
Those are the sort of structures I'd love to design


----------



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

Many architects would love do design a skyscraper, but very few actually get do design one. As with a lot of pipe dreams it comes down to talent, effort and luck. Wanting to become an architect just for the sake of wanting to design skyscrapers is ill-advised, but that shouldn't stop you from trying though. The "learning along the way" is almost as much fun as the "getting there" part of the effort.


----------



## UjaiDidida (Dec 18, 2009)

^^ im sad when i hear "ill-advised" and its about luck


----------



## Kanto (Apr 23, 2011)

TinDesign said:


> Answer, hardly any, less than 1%
> 
> The most likely thing that will happen is you will be a cad monkey for a good few years, then you might have some real responsibilities, that is unless you start your own practise in which case you will have a lot of work and long hours with little money entering competitions ect.. and unless you win some competitions you will struggle to find clients.
> 
> Its really a profession for those who are hysterically passionate about it, not for those who want to make money.


Well, I hope the chances of success are better for an engineer cause that is what I'd love to be :cheers:


----------



## elking (Dec 27, 2012)

you should definitely try out this business! Launch! Then each skyscraper will be the strength you =)


----------

